# Composition of Amazon river...



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I came across some chemicals analysis of some Rivers.

Example: Amazone

Debit: 6450 km3/year (this the bigger debit compare to other major rivers)

in mg/l

Na = 1,9
K = 0,8
Ca = 5,4
Mg = 0,9
Cl = 2,2
SO4 = 4,5
HCO3 = 21
SiO2 = 6,9
PO4 = 0,02
N03 = 0,17

Somebody see something interesting?
Target suggested in aquarium:
Nitrate (N): 10 ppm
Phosphate (P): 1-2 ppm
Potassium (K): 10 ppm
Calcium (Ca): 10 ppm
Magnesium (Mg): 3 ppm
Iron (Fe): 1 ppm
Carbon Dioxide CO2: 35 ppm

At present my water params are (in ppms):

Kekon parameter:
Ca: 16
Mg: 4
K: 16..18
NO3: 5
PO4: 0.2


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I will try something...
First the relationship between > K > Na > Mg > Ca
I'm really interested in this one because of the well known distort leaf problems and I try to cure that in my Ludwigia for some time now.



> 1) Potassium at reasonable concentrations (into the hundreds of ppm) is not toxic to plants.
> 
> *There is an antagonistic relationship between the four common alkali and alkaline earth elements such that a large excess of one element can cause deficiencies in another.*
> 
> ...


This is from that site
http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200401/msg00585.html

*Reflections:*

Aquarium -> Ca = 10 : Mg = .9
Amazon -> Ca = 5.2 : Mg = 1.0

If ours aqua will have Ca = 5.2 the ratio Mg will be .5 a difference of - .5 mg

For Kekon finding to have less problem with curly leaves...

Kekon -> Ca = 16 : Mg = 4

compare to natural biotope, if Kekon will have Ca= 5.2 the ratio of mg will be 1.3 (difference of +.3)

Say that we put 2 time the concentration because the soil in our aqua is not as nourishing that the natural setup and we have slower water movment (prandtl zone)

Now with this in mind let's look at the potassium concentration in the natural biotope, only .8 and us 10 (divided by 2) 5 mg/l, that's lot more potassium... (around 5 to 1)

Kekon 16 mg/l (divided by 2) 8 mg/l, that's lot more potassium... (around 8 to 1)

Kekon was saying that the augmentation of potassium help the curly leaves but its maybe the higher concentration of mg and ca that make the difference?

Now my head hurt, I have to stop.


----------



## Darter02 (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL.... now my head hurts too!


----------

